# Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?



## kando (9. Januar 2012)

*Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Ab wieviel m² Raumgröße ergeben Nahfeldmonitore keinen Sinn mehr?


----------



## Bier (9. Januar 2012)

Mit der Zimmergröße hat das eher weniger zu tun. Mehr mit dem Hörabstand. Ich sag mal bis 2 Meter machen Nahfelder durchaus Sinn. Wie weit würdest du denn von den Lautsprechern wegsitzen?


----------



## kando (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Also mein Zimmer ist nur 8 m² groß und ich würde ca. einen halben bis ganzen  Meter entfernt sitzen
(viel weiter könnten die Boxen garnicht in so einem kleinen Zimmer entfernt von mir sein).


----------



## Bier (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Dann sind Nahfelder wohl die beste Wahl.
Alles andere würde eher wenig Sinn machen.


----------



## kando (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Vielen Dank könntes du mir vllt auch  Nahfeldmonitore im Preissegment von ca. 200€ emfehlen? 
Die Seite Thomann ist mir zwar ein Begriff, aber wie ich nun "die Spreu vom Weizen trenne" ist mir noch ein Rätsel.


----------



## Bier (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Da helfen dir am besten andere 
Aber die ESI nEar 08 sollen ganz gut sein.

Hier mal n Link zum Review:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/163307-review-esi-near-08-classic.html


----------



## Herbboy (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Bei den Nahfeldern musst Du allerdings wissen, dass es ab ca 150€ fast immer zwei wirklich 100% getrennte Boxen sind, das heißt: jede Box hat einen Stromanschluss, die Boxen sind nicht untereinander verbunden => man muss hinten an der Box jede Box für sich regeln, oder aber vom PC aus per Software die Volume regulieren - oder einen separaten Regler kaufen (30-50€). 

Wenn es Dir wichtig ist, dass eine Box sozusagen die Hauptbox ist mit Stromanschluss und Regler für BEIDE Boxen, dann gibt es nur wenig Wahl für mehr als 100-120€, ZB Samson Studio Dock4I oder SAMSON STUDIO GT PRO  da zahlst Du bei beiden aber auch USB mit (quasi eine eigene kleine Soundkarte).

NahfeldMONITORE ist hier auch das Stichwort, denn ein "Monitor" soll ja zeigen, was Sache ist, d.h diese Boxen bringen den Sound sehr neutral und unverfälscht rüber. Das mit "Nahfeld" heißt eben wiederum, dass die bei geringem Abstand (nah) den "optimalen" Klang haben. Damit ist dann aber nur gemeint, dass es für Musiker/Tontechniker der beste und "unverfälscheste" Abstand ist. Das heißt aber noch lange nicht, dass die sich bei einem Abstand von zB 5m dann "schlecht" anhören   In Deinem Fall sowieso, das Du ja nah dransitzt.


----------



## kando (9. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe ,dann kann ich also die 2 Boxen einfach an ein Y-kabel anschließen und dann per Windows Lautstärkeregler die Lautstärke für beide Boxen regeln?
 Und was meinst du eig mit " per Software denn Ton regulieren"?


----------



## VoodooChile (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Damit ist gemeint: analoge Nahfeldmonitore laufen immer auf 100% Lautstärke, leiser macht man sie durch abschwächen des Ausgangssignals der Soundkarte. Verlässt man sich voll auf die Windows Lautstärkeregelung gibt das hin und wieder ne unschöne Überraschung  (die Endstufen sind nämlich meistens ziemlich überdimensioniert damit es auch bei höheren Pegeln zu möglichst wenig Signalverzerrungen kommt)
Besser ist ein externes Audiointerface was auf dem Computer/dem Tisch/einem der Monitore... auf jeden Fall in Griffweite liegen kann und nen Masterlautstärkeregler besitzt.

Was den Kauf angeht kann ich dir zu folgendem raten:
- Tieftöner nicht zu klein. Ohne Subwoofer würde ich persönlich nicht unter 8" gehen.
- Budget etwas erweitern. 200€ ist schwierig, für 300 kannst du schon was anständiges bekommen.
- Gebrauchtkauf in Betracht ziehen.
- nicht auf bestimmte gehypte Marken (z.B. Genelec) oder Kultmodelle (Yamaha NS10) fixieren.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*



kando schrieb:


> Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe ,dann kann ich also die 2 Boxen einfach an ein Y-kabel anschließen und dann per Windows Lautstärkeregler die Lautstärke für beide Boxen regeln?
> Und was meinst du eig mit " per Software denn Ton regulieren"?



Damit meinte ich, dass Du es per Windows-Regler oder auch mit dem Regler zB der Playersoftware oder den Lautstärkeoptionen des SPiels machst.

Und mit den "mind 8 Zoll ohne Sub", was Voodoo Chile sagt, stimme ICH nicht überein. Es ist halt auch Geschmackssache - meine 4 Zöller haben einen satten und runden Bass, der sich dezent in den Rest einfügt, und sind auch mehr als laut genug. Ich mag einen dominanten Bass überhaupt nicht, der einzige Nachteil bei kleineren Boxen ist halt, dass die nicht so tief kommen, aber auch da ist die Frage: braucht man das? Denn die eigentliche Melodie des Basses spielt sich in viel höheren Frequenzen ab.


----------



## manizzle (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

n paar nahfeld monitore für 200€ verdient letztendlich den namen nahfeldmonitor eigentl nichtmehr ... da eignen sich normale hifi LS eher.


----------



## Bier (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Nicht mehr oder noch nicht?
Die ganzen wirklichen Studiomonitore sind ja auch Nahfelder und die kosten mehrere Tausend Euro.
Die heißen ja nicht Nahfelder weil die günstig sind, sondern weil die für den Nahfeldgebrauch bestimmt sind.


----------



## manizzle (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

noch nicht 

genau gesagt, sind es natürlich immer noch nahfeld monitore, aber der eigentl sinn besteht ja darin einen möglichst neutralen klang zu bekommen um gut abmischen zu können etc. meiner meinung nach klingen gleichteure normale hifi kompaktLS (magnat quantum 553, dali zensor 1, etc.) in diesem preisbereich homogener und abgerundeter also "billig" nahfeldmonitore ...

gute nahfeld monitore gehen bei mir mit den behringer oder yamaha hs50/80m los. aber wenn man solche dinger hat, sollte man meines erachtens nach auch audiointerfaces (terratec DMX Fire 6 um im verhältnis zu bleiben) zwischenschalten, sont ists für mich irgendwie eine beschneidung ^^

aber ist nur meine meinung!


----------



## Bier (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Nur machen normale Hifi Kompakt LS beim TE eher wenig Sinn.
Da sind nahfelder für 200€ auf jeden Fall okay. Die klingen sicher nicht schlecht


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Ja, sicher können Hifi-Regalboxen für 200€ ebensogut oder auch besser klingen. Da kommt aber noch der benötigte Verstärker dazu, der allein schon 150-200€ kostet. Du kannst also unmöglich ein aktives 200€-Nahfeld-Set mit einem Paar Regalboxen für ebenfalls 200€ vergleichen. Also, vergleichen schon, ich kann ja auch Hitler mit Jesus vergleichen und die ganzen Unterschiede dabei feststellen  aber man kann da natürlich nicht das gleiche erwarten  


Wenn Du zB wiederum die yamaha hs50 oder hs80 nimmst, dann kostet ein Paar ca 300-500€. Ein Paar Magnat 553 PLUS Verstärker ist auch nicht billiger... und ein gutes Audiointerface/Soundkarte "brauchst" Du auch für Verstärker + passive Boxen, da wäre die Boxen nur für onboardsound auch Perlen vor die Säue...


----------



## kando (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Also was das Budget betrifft so ist 200 € wirklich das maximum (vllt  noch 220€). Das ESI NEAR08 CLASSIC wäre meines erachtens ja prima nur  die Ausmaße sind dann doch ernüchternd 
(mein Schreibtisch ist nicht sonderlich groß und in so einem kleinem Zimmer , wie ich es habe, passen die Boxen leider nicht)
Also werden es da eher die ESI NEAR05 CLASSIC werden(btw wo ist der unterschied zw. CLASSIC und EXPERIENCE).
Oder eben wegen denn Lautstärkeregler an der Box halt die SAMSON STUDIO GT PRO (btw. sind das die gleichen Boxen wie die gleich teuren SAMSON STUDIO GT (ohne pro und ohne mikrofon.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Die mit MIc sind offenbar wirklich die gleichen wie ohne - vlt. werden die abverkauft, oder es gab eine Preissenkung, die die Lagerbestände der Version ohne Mic noch nicht erreicht hat.


Das "Problem" bei den Samson GT ist halt, dass Du viel mitbezahlst, was Du vlt nicht brauchst: USB-Soundkarte und Mic. Es kann sein, dass ein anderes, spartanisch ausgestattereres Set für zB 150€ nicht schlechter klingt.


----------



## manizzle (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

stimmt den verstärker hab ich vergessen ^^ n paar magnat quantum 553er kosten 150€ und für 70€ lässt sich sicherlich n tauglicher verstärker bei ebay ergattern. und ne soundkarte für amp + passive boxen ist für den ein oder anderen vll n must-have, aber ohne geht es genauso, ohne großartigen qualitätsverlust und als "perlen vor die säue" zu bezeichnen, ist schonmal komplett übertrieben


----------



## kando (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Wenn du meinst ,dass in dem Preissegment hifi kompaktLS besser sein könnten ,dann kannst du mir doch mal so ein Paar zeigen? 
Für mich als Hobbynutzer zählt letztlich "nur" der Klang und da ist es mir eigentlich egal ist  ob da Nahfeldmonitor oder Kompaktboxen drauf steht.


----------



## manizzle (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

TEST: Regallautsprecher Magnat Quantum 553 - kompakte, preiswerte Universaltalente (22.07.2010)

gibts hier grad für 155€ und mit denen lässt sich evtl noch verhandeln, hat bei mir auch geklappt:

Willkommen bei MD-SOUND - CAR & HOME HIFI

und bei ebay ersteigerst dir dann einfach n passenden verstärker .... stereo reicht, 30W minimum - 160W. alles von onkyo, denon, marantz, pioneer, yamaha, JVC, etc. kannst du bedenkenlos zugreifen


----------



## Herbboy (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

ebay, ebay... wenn es auch gebraucht sein darf, kannst du auch gebrauchte sehr gute Nahfelder kriegen, und dann sind wir wieder beim gleichen Thema: gebraucht 200€ für gute ex-400 bis 500€-Nahfelder oder gebraucht versuchen, nen ex-200€ Verstärker und ex-250€Boxen zu bekommen  


Du musst halt selber wissen, ob Du versuchst, nen gebrauchten Verstärker + Boxen zu bekommen, oder ob Du einfach ein Nahfeld-Set nimmst mit kostenlosem Versand und voller Garantie/Gewährleistung. Man sollte auch bedenken: wenn man von privat Boxen kauft und nicht das Glück hat, dass man die in der Nähe abholen kann, kommt evlt. rel viel an Versand dazu, da diese Boxen ja auch was wiegen. 

Ein Verstärker hätte dafür aber den Vorteil, dass Du da auch mehrere andere Sachen gleichzeitig anschließen kannst, und später einfach auch mal bessere Boxen nutzen kannst.


----------



## manizzle (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

dann nicht zu ebay, sondern ins hifi-forum und dort im suche thread ne anzeige machen. idR. verkaufen dort nur leute, die solche sachen zu schätzen wissen und dementsprechend umgehen damit.

sagen wir es so: über meine variante kommst du theoretisch zu maximalen klang fürs geld, aber mit risiken verbunden und über herbboy, klang vll gleichwertig oder schlechter, unflexibler, dafür auf der sicheren seite.


----------



## VoodooChile (10. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*



kando schrieb:


> Also was das Budget betrifft so ist 200 € wirklich das maximum (vllt  noch 220€). Das ESI NEAR08 CLASSIC wäre meines erachtens ja prima nur  die Ausmaße sind dann doch ernüchternd
> (mein Schreibtisch ist nicht sonderlich groß und in so einem kleinem Zimmer , wie ich es habe, passen die Boxen leider nicht)
> Also werden es da eher die ESI NEAR05 CLASSIC werden(btw wo ist der unterschied zw. CLASSIC und EXPERIENCE).


Wenn das Zimmer so klein ist nehme ich an die Monitore werden mit der Rückseite nah an ner Wand plaziert? Die ESI (Bassreflexöffnung nach hinten raus) könnten dann evtl Bässe überbetonen und dröhnend klingen.


----------



## manizzle (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*



VoodooChile schrieb:


> Wenn das Zimmer so klein ist nehme ich an die Monitore werden mit der Rückseite nah an ner Wand plaziert? Die ESI (Bassreflexöffnung nach hinten raus) könnten dann evtl Bässe überbetonen und dröhnend klingen.


 
viele aktiv nahfeldmonitore haben aber ne ne room control mit dabei von 0 bis -4 dB, das hilf dann gegen wandnahe aufstellungen


----------



## choolio (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Auf jedenfall wäre nen geb. verstärker und boxen die langfristigere investition weil die bei guter behandlung ewig halten und die technik teils besser ist als die heutzutage (oder eben auf jedenfall die verarbeitung). Ich würds drauf ankommen lassen. Moderne Nahfelder sehen nur einfach schicker aus und sind ob des obsoleten verstärkers eben platzsparend. obwohl das bei LS eig. kein greifendes argument ist.


----------



## VoodooChile (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*



manizzle schrieb:


> viele aktiv nahfeldmonitore haben aber ne ne room control mit dabei von 0 bis -4 dB, das hilf dann gegen wandnahe aufstellungen


Generell empfiehlt es sich durch Auswahl der passenden Lautsprecher und deren (soweit möglich) akustisch optimaler Aufstellung solche Frequenzbetonungen garnicht erst entstehen zu lassen. Diese eingebauten EQs mit fester Frequenz/Q-Faktor sehe ich eher als Notlösung an.
Und in der Preisklasse wo der TE unterwegs ist haben viele Monitore sowas erst garnicht, so auch die ESI NEAR05.
Also wenn das mit der Wand zutrifft: BR nach vorne und keine Modelle die von Haus aus schon eher dunkel/bassbetont klingen.


----------



## kando (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Also P/L ist mir schon sehr wichtig aber vor Gebrauchtkäufen habe ich noch Hemmungen. 
Willkommen bei MD-SOUND - CAR & HOME HIFI ==> scheint auch den Preis zu drücken da es sich um Gebrauchtkäufe handelt.
Ich werden dann einfach mit einem neuen System und Garantie (aber auch höheren Preis) vorliebt nehmen.
Sorry wenn ich das noch nicht verstanden habe aber wo jetzt die Problematik bei 2 Aktivmonitoren liegt (bezüglich Lautstärke) weiß ich immer noch nicht.


----------



## Bier (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Du hast halt i.d.R. 2 Lautstärkeregler. Einen am rechten und einen am linken Lautsprecher.
Du kannst ja z.B. beide auf 3/4 stellen und die Laustärke dann unter Windows regeln.
Kannst dir natürlich auch einen externen Regler kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*



kando schrieb:


> Also P/L ist mir schon sehr wichtig aber vor Gebrauchtkäufen habe ich noch Hemmungen.
> Willkommen bei MD-SOUND - CAR & HOME HIFI ==> scheint auch den Preis zu drücken da es sich um Gebrauchtkäufe handelt.
> Ich werden dann einfach mit einem neuen System und Garantie (aber auch höheren Preis) vorliebt nehmen.
> Sorry wenn ich das noch nicht verstanden habe aber wo jetzt die Problematik bei 2 Aktivmonitoren liegt (bezüglich Lautstärke) weiß ich immer noch nicht.


 es gibt keine echte "Lautstärke-Problematik" bei Nahfeldboxen, außer Du hast einen sehr großen Raum. Ein Boxenset mit extra Verstärker ist halt für Wohnzimmer konzipiert, wo man idR ja MIND 2m weit weg sitzt. Der beste Klang entfalttet sich da auch erst nach 2m. Wenn man sehr nah dransitzt, kann es sein, dass zB die hohen Töne genau zu Dir "geschossen" werden und die tieferen eher auf Deinen Bauch, so dass der Sound unausgwogen klngt. Da der extra Verstärker rel. groß ist und rel. viel Leistung bringen kann, ist es halt zudem möglich, sehr laut zu hören, WENN man es braucht. In meinem 22m²-Zimmer würde zB alles über 50% Volume bei meinem Verstärker schon an Körperverletzung grenzen, und der Verstärker ist gar nicht mal überschnittlich stark.

Nahfeld wiederum ist halt für den Gebrauch BIS maximal ca. 2-3m Abstand gedacht, bei weiteren Entfernungen verteilen sich die Schallwellen nicht mehr perfekt, wobei hier allerdings auch sagen muss, dass es um Perfektion für Tontechniker geht und nicht um "klinge gut/schlecht" aus Sicht eines Users, der nur Musik hören wiill. Weil die Boxen eher für kurze Entferungen gedacht sind, ist natürlich weniger Power nötig, zudem passt in so eine Box halt auch kein so leistungsstarker Verstärker mit rein (da ist ja einer eingebaut), um riesiege Räume zu beschallen. Für zB mein Zimmer reicht aber selbst das, um den gesamten Raum laut zu beschallen - dann sind die Boxen aber auch quasi voll aufgedreht. Logischerweise ist bei Nahfeld dann auch "größer" idR mit mehr Potential für "lauter" behaftet.


----------



## kando (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

So habe jetzt mal eine Auswahl zusammen gestellt:

ESI NEAR05 CLASSIC

SAMSON_STUDIO GT_PRO

BEHRINGER_B1030A


SAMSON_RESOLV_A5


Was haltet ihr von denen? Wo liegen die Stärken der jeweiligen Systeme?
Könnt ihr mir den Favoriten nennen?


----------



## manizzle (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

ich kann dir zumindest sagen, dass bei deinem budget von 200€ die samson wegfallen, weil da kostet eine davon soviel


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*



manizzle schrieb:


> ich kann dir zumindest sagen, dass bei deinem budget von 200€ die samson wegfallen, weil da kostet eine davon soviel



Jedenfalls bei den letztgenannten Samson. Die Samson GT sind sehr wohl Paarweise 


Bei den ESI und den Behringern hast Du den Vorteil, dass Du wirklich nur die Boxen zahlst - das ist dann gleichzeitig der Nachteil: im Gegensatz zu den Samson GT hast Du keinen gemeinsamen Volumeregler, keinen Kopfhöreranschluss und brauchst pro Box eine eigene Steckdose. Bei den Samson GT hast Du eine Box, die alles regelt und nen Kopfhöreranschluss hat, aber da zahlst Du auch das Mic und die eingebaute USB-Soundkarte mit.


----------



## manizzle (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Jedenfalls bei den letztgenannten Samson. Die Samson GT sind sehr wohl Paarweise



die hier?

SAMSON STUDIO GT PRO

da kostet eine 200€, kuck mal links auf die verkaufseinheit


----------



## Sync (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Aber steht doch "Studio Pro, Recording Set" 
"Bestehend aus:

Samson Studio GT - aktive Studiomonitore (Paar) mit integriertem USB Audiointerface inkl. Mikrofoneingängen
Großmembran Studiomikrofon Samson C01 inkl. thomann Mikrofonkabel und Tischstativ
Recording Software für Windows Systeme - Cakewalk Sonar LE"


----------



## manizzle (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

aber bei den anderen steht "verkaufseinheit: 1 Paar" ...


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Der von Dir verlinkte Artikel ist ja ein Set aus den Lautsprechern und dem Mikrofon. Kann sein, dass daher von "1 Stück" gesprochen wird.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Zudem kostet ein Paar Samson GT ebenfalls 199€, und das mic ist sicher keine 100€ wert, so dass Mic + EINE Box 199€ kosten könnten. Zudem: was für ein saublödes Angebot soll denn ein Mic plus EINE Box sein? ^^  

Die Samson GT funktionieren zudem nur gemeinsam, da in einer der Boxen der Verstärker drin ist und auch dort die Regler und der Anschluss für PC usw.


----------



## Darkseth (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Man könnte auch einfach beim Service Anrufen und nachfragen ^^ Der Service ist ziemlich gut bei Thomann


----------



## manizzle (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

ok also bei den rezensionen wird auch von nem paket gesprochen ^^ aber zur sicherheit würd ich trotzdem nochmal bei thomann anrufen ^^


----------



## sipsap (11. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

mensch leude! 1 verkaufseinheit = ein set. steht doch mehr als deutlich ohne jeden zweifel da 

desweiteren: ein set besteht aus mic+(paar) samson GT.


----------



## kando (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Eigentlich würde ich beherzt bei den ESI 05 zuschlagen, aber ich habe  einen Laptop mit nur einem Audioeingang (ist bei Laptops ja normal) 
 Das ist meiner ==>Samsung R780-Harry (NP-R780-JS02DE) - CHIP Online
 Nochmal für mich zum mitschreiben (also für noobys) wie schaffe ich das dann, also 2 Audiokabel in eine "Buchse zu quetschen". ^^
 Wenn es da dann ein "2 Kabel in 1 Audiokabel"-Adapter gibt verliere ich dann 50 % der Qualität.
 Ihr seht Fragen über Fragen, die beantwortet werden wollen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Du brauchst lediglich ein y-Kabel 3,5mm Stecker auf der einen Seite und auf der anderen dann zwei passend zu den Boxen. Der 3,5er Stecker für das Notebook ist ja Stereo, die beiden Stecker für die Boxen sind aber mono. Das Stereo des normalen Steckers spaltet sich dann auf zwei Kabel auf, an jedem Kabelende kommt dann halt ein Stecker passend für die Boxen in mono. So wie dieser hier: The Sssnake YPK-2030 Insertkabel oder länger The Sssnake YPK-2050 Y-Audiokabel wobei ich da leider nicht erkennen kann, ob das Kabel für die beiden 6,3mm-Stecker EIN Kabel ist oder ob es zwei aneinanderge"geklebte" Einzelkabel sind. Du brauchst letzteres, da die Boxen ja ein Stück auseinanderstehen, so dass Du das Kabel auf die letzten 1-2 Meter splitten können musst.

Du kannst aber auch so ein Kabel nehmen: Pro Snake Tpy 2060 KRR und dann am Ende für die beiden Cinchstecker jeweils so einen Adapter: The Sssnake 1820 Klinke-Chinch-Adapter



Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob so eine Notebookbuchse klanglich wirklich für solche Boxen geeignet ist... ^^


----------



## Bier (12. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Mit ner externen Soundkarte kann man da sicherlich noch einiges rausholen, aber fürs erste sollte es der Onboardsound auch tun. Aufrüsten kann man bei Bedarf immer noch


----------



## kando (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Also mein anliegen ist demnach (weil eine soka aufrüstung bei laptop wegfällt) ob ich mir die samson holen soll, die haben ja ein integriertes soundinterface.
Oder ob ich mir gleich schlechtere boxen holen soll damit der verlust durch meine hardware am sound so gering wie wöglich ist.


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*



kando schrieb:


> Eigentlich würde ich beherzt bei den ESI 05 zuschlagen


Warum die jetzt nicht mehr?



kando schrieb:


> wie schaffe ich das dann, also 2 Audiokabel in eine "Buchse zu quetschen"


Wurde Dir von Herbboy erklärt und entsprechende Kabel wurden auch verlinkt.



kando schrieb:


> Wenn es da dann ein "2 Kabel in 1 Audiokabel"-Adapter gibt verliere ich dann 50 % der Qualität.


Nein, keinerlei Verlust.



kando schrieb:


> Also mein anliegen ist demnach (weil eine soka  aufrüstung bei laptop wegfällt) ob ich mir die samson holen soll, die  haben ja ein integriertes soundinterface.


Hat Dir Bier vorher schon beantwortet.


Bier schrieb:


> Mit ner externen Soundkarte kann man da sicherlich noch einiges rausholen, aber fürs erste sollte es der Onboardsound auch tun. Aufrüsten kann man bei Bedarf immer noch


 


kando schrieb:


> Oder ob ich mir gleich schlechtere boxen holen soll damit der verlust durch meine hardware am sound so gering wie wöglich ist.


Das ist ja mal ne coole Theorie: "Ich hole mir schlechte Lautsprecher damit ich nicht Höre wie schlecht mein Onboardsound Klingt." ??? Ganz klar NEIN.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob so eine  Notebookbuchse klanglich wirklich für solche Boxen geeignet ist...  ^^


Könntest Du das bitte mal genauer erklären? Diese Theorie interessiert mich Brennend.


----------



## Darkseth (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Bei einem 3.5mm Stereo anschluss auf 2 mal Chinch/klinke/was auch immer, verliert man keinerlei Qualität.
Aus einem Anschluss der Soundkarte kommen ja Zwei signale raus. einmal für Links, einmal für Rechts. diese werden dann einfach auf je ein kabel aufgeteilt, weil solche Lautsprecher nicht miteinander verbunden sind ^^
(Nur mal als kleine erklärung warum man da keine qualität verliert)


----------



## kando (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

@moparcrazy: Ich glaube du hast mich falsch verstanden, denn ich werde mir in naher Zukunft keine externe SoKa kaufen.
Deshalb ist mein "Dilemma" wie folgt: (mal angenommen) ich würde mir eine 10000€ Anlage an meinen Laptop anschließen und dann danach ein 6000€ System anschließen dann wäre es doch so, dass der Sound von einer Komponte (nämlich meiner Onboard-Soka) "ausgebremst" würde ==> so verhält es sich ja in Spielen mit CPU und GPU ja auch:die Kombi aus Athlon 64 und Nvidia GTX 580 wird nicht viel besser in Spielen sein als athlon 64 und einer Radeon HD 6850. Im obigen Bsp. würde also die 10000€ Anlage keinen Sinn ergeben ,beziehungsweise vielleicht besser klingen, aber nicht 4000€ mehr Wert "Klingen".
Dieses Bsp. ist meins nur in größerem Maßstab, ich möchte meinen Laptop wohl noch eine Weile behalten und in der Zeit haben ich keinen Bock meine neuen Boxen nur auf "70%" laufen zu lasssen. Ich hoffe ich liege nicht allzu daneben mit meiner Arkgumetation.


----------



## moparcrazy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*

Bei Monitoren mit einem Paar Preis von 175€ + 10€ Kabel ist Deine Argumentationskette schon seeeeehr weit her gegriffen.
Sicher ist sie nicht so verkehrt bei Monitoren über 800€ aufwärts.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Januar 2012)

*AW: Ab welcher Zimmergröße sollte man eig Nahfeldmonitore benutzen?*



moparcrazy schrieb:


> Könntest Du das bitte mal genauer erklären? Diese Theorie interessiert mich Brennend.


 ganz einfach: die Notebooks, die ich bisher so kenne, hatten nie eine besonders gute Ausgangsbuchse, also qualitativ... immer ein leichtes Rauschen, machmal sogar dumpfer Sound


----------

